# Effexor ?



## ArtStar (Aug 2, 2003)

ok this is really weird and kinda gross but the past couple of days i have noticed in my stool the little white beads from my Effexor capsules.......i know i am not supposed to look but being a bowel obbessor i couldnt't help but noticed.......i sometimes don't take them with food in the morning because they don't make nauseous anymore.......i don't know......i am positve though that it is the Effexor beads in my poo.......strange...is this a problem.....?.i am now worried i won't be getting all the benefits from my Effexor


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Art, I just posted the same beads are in mine! I am taking Bentonite clay, and thought it might be a parasite, but maybe it's the Effexor?Laurie


----------



## RMCCLOWRY (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd check with your doctor about the Effexor. I had nothing but problems with that--lots of bad side effects. May not be worth the trouble it causes.Try something with less side effects, such as Wellbutrim or Celexa.I really hated Effexor!


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I was on Effexor for two years and it never cause me a problem in fact it helped me get back out of the house and then I decieded to go off it myself and I've been doing go for almost a year now.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

One side effect of Effexor is diahrrea, but in some people it causes constipation. It does seem to have an impact on the GI tract in people, but it's hard to predict the effect. Perhaps your body is not absorbing all of the pill and that is what you are seeing in your feces.


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

I was on Effexor for a few months, but I never had any problem with finding beads in my BMs. It sounds like the pill isn't digesting properly into your system, which could be a big problem. Effexor is a really powerful drug and I had an awful time coming off of it (hallucinations, panic attacks, etc.), so even "losing" a few beads might be affecting the overall effectiveness of the drug on your body. I would talk to your doctor about it - you might need to switch ADs to one that is easier to digest into your body. Good luck!


----------

